# Regular Season Game 72 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Washington Wizards



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (31-40) vs. Washington Wizards (37-33)*​*Friday, March 31, 8:30 p.m.*​*Toyota Center*​ *vs.*​
*ROCKETS*




































Alston / Head / Bogans / Howard / Yao 

*WIZARDS*




































Arenas / Jeffries / Butler / Jamison / Thomas​
Rockets.com Preview 


> The Rockets return to Toyota Center Friday night when they play host to the Washington Wizards. Friday’s originally scheduled start time was 7:00 p.m., but tip has since been moved to 7:30 p.m. Washington (37-33) heads to Houston well rested after defeating the Sacramento Kings Tuesday 97-84 at Arco Arena. Houston (31-40) played one of its best all-around games of the season on Wednesday, routing the Seattle SuperSonics 115-87 at Toyota Center.
> 
> Friday will mark the second and final meeting between these two teams this season. Houston defeated Washington 123-111 Jan. 3 at MCI Center and will be looking for their fourth straight win at Toyota Center against the Wiz.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

The Wiz got there big three, but other than that, they lack consistency with their big men.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

This is a 50/50 win but i got a feeling we will win this one


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Well, I think that Yao is going to have a good game (what's new?), and the game will depend on the Rockets shooting.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i said it last game and ill say it again, richie frahm has to step up and hit his shots


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

"The best center in the Western Conference"?


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> "The best center in the Western Conference"?


 Associated Press is trying to stay neutral. Stupid pacifists.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Etan Thomas plays rough, I hope he gets fouled out quickly and doesn't hurt Yao!

I'd put Head on Arenas, it'll be a good challenge for him defensively.


----------



## thetennisyao (Mar 10, 2006)

yeah! lets tank!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

not gonna be easy


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Alston threw a toss to the direction of Swift, meant to be an alley-hoop. Swift was jumping so high but before he could connect, the ball just went in. :laugh:

Fool's Day present for Swift


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Ming was dragged on the arm by Thomas, and then Thomas swapped the ball away. But no foul on Thomas but instead a block awarded.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao is dying out there. Fumbling, travelling, missing... He's still not ready to play 38 mpg.

Though he was dominant till mid-way through the fourth.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

After missing two in a row, Yao makes a big shot to put the Rockets up by four! That was a clutch shot.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Argh, Yao just turned it over _again_. Rockets up by one, Alston at the line.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

And Alston just missed the free throw.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Game! 
Yao shouldn't put the ball on the floor.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

we win, hell :curse: :banana:

Turnovers almost killed us anyway. Yao--7 TOs?


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Well, the Rockets won, but Yao didn't do too much, except for that last shot.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Rockets win 105-103


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> Game!
> Yao shouldn't put the ball on the floor.


 Right. It was actually pretty funny to see him dribble the ball. But he turned it over like three times in the last two minutes.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Yao had 7 turnovers. Ouch.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

a win is a win and unbelievably thats two in a row


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Demiloy said:


> Yao had 7 turnovers. Ouch.


but 38 points, 11 rebs, and 2 blocks makes up for it


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

great finish


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> Well, the Rockets won, but Yao didn't do too much, except for that last shot.


Yao did nothing... except 38/11/4/2. Oh, and shooting 60% from the field. (15-25)


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Guess who didn't play, Chuck Hayes. Thats just unfair, hes got so much talent and hes just on the bench waisting away.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> Yao did nothing... except 38/11/4/2. Oh, and shooting 60% from the field. (15-25)


 I meant in the last two minutes. He had three turnovers, all of which led to baskets that kept the game closer than it should have been. He also shot 1-3, although the one shot he made was a big one to put them up by three with 53.2 seconds left.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Demiloy said:


> I meant in the last two minutes. He had three turnovers, all of which led to baskets that kept the game closer than it should have been. He also shot 1-3, although the one shot he made was a big one to put them up by three with 53.2 seconds left.



Think he was tired? Mental mistakes often come with fatigue


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Pasha The Great said:


> Guess who didn't play, Chuck Hayes. Thats just unfair, hes got so much talent and hes just on the bench waisting away.


There has to be a reason. Van Gundy may be inflexible and a bit close-minded, but more than anything he wants to win. Hayes does lead the league in rebounds per 48 mins, but he's probably also among the league-leaders in fouls.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> Think he was tired? Mental mistakes often come with fatigue


Definitely. Also a lack of experience in being repeatedly fed the ball in late-game situations. These guys have been playing under scrutiny their whole lives. They don't choke under pressure.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> Game!
> Yao shouldn't put the ball on the floor.


Picky picky picky.... jeez guys, he had 38 pts??? Defended like a beast, its tough wearing "The Cape" w/o your Robin. Well I guess in our team's case its like we have Superman (Tmac- he can do anything on the court imaginable) and Batman (Yao- because he is a thinker, not blessed w/ the most unnatural skills like Tracy). So its more of a Justice League? Who is our Flash? Rafer, maybe Luther the way he played tonight... :biggrin: I guess Stro/Juwan together are like the Wonder Twins...one isn't enough but together they can help the cause.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Just finished watching the replay. Yao gets in a bit of trouble when he is asked to create for himself too far away from the basket. Guards are going to collapse on him the second he puts the ball on the floor, might as well try to re-position instead of dribbling it in from 18 ft. Other than the TO's, which at times he could do nothing about, another dominant game from Yao.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Hayes does lead the league in rebounds per 48 mins, but he's probably also among the league-leaders in fouls.


What were the first 3 years for Yao? He fouled out at least 5 games each year prior to this season.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

debarge said:


> Picky picky picky.... jeez guys, he had 38 pts??? Defended like a beast, its tough wearing "The Cape" w/o your Robin. Well I guess in our team's case its like we have Superman (Tmac- he can do anything on the court imaginable) and Batman (Yao- because he is a thinker, not blessed w/ the most unnatural skills like Tracy). So its more of a Justice League? Who is our Flash? Rafer, maybe Luther the way he played tonight... :biggrin: I guess Stro/Juwan together are like the Wonder Twins...one isn't enough but together they can help the cause.


No no no, Superman and Flash are chilling in Miami. We have Batman and the Martian Manhunter, ers quite odd, but yeah Martian Manhunter can disguise himself in many ways similar to how Tracy can play every position.


----------

